# Opera Boo Fah



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

A bejeweled woman in a rabbit coat walks into a bar and asks for a beer . Tall glass or short glass ? is the host's question . She sings But Sir I am a Princess . Ok , tall glass or short glass ? 

Why , no glass at all please . I have one with me . She removes her shoe . 
Pour it in this ? Would you like I wash it for you ? 
Really , no , don't you recognize me ? 
Perhaps a little , you could be famous - ah , your name ?

Cinderella . 
From ? 
Freedonia . 
Did you know Marx ? They sing Groucho Grouch Groucho . 

Now who in this bar will join me !!? Takes off other shoe . Chorus sings Wash it Lady For Me .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Ah , please have a seat . What'll you have ?
Guinness .
Two slippers of that , please .
I am assured one has been washed ?
Yes , but first your name ?
Donny .
Um , We need your complete name , just to be completely familiar . Mine is Cinderella Maraschino Magnifico Bvsnkzplrsqff .
I am Donny Zetti . Our beer has arrived . Which of these has been washed ?
I won't say .
Bartender ?
Is pledged to silence on the matter . Perhaps it courteous to taste of both then choose .
I always do , I always do .


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I was just going to write WTF, but apparently I need to write more than that.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

A man with no head walks into the bar.

Cinderella sings, "Iddio!"
"Don't mind him, that's just a tenor!"


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Ross Eeny the Meany enters and tries to play the juke box . Cinderella is nearly in a rage even as he assures her he shall play a selection from The Three Tenors - 3 tenor banjos with accordion accompaniment . He sings along with that of his life as a fat little mouse in a stupid city . One slipper crashes to the floor - broken glass - a barefoot girl's worst nightmare . She is frozen in horror .


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Silence reigns and everyone gets wet.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

<Cinders dries herself with the long lost autograph score of _Vepres Sicilienne_.>

"Cinders, are you more Cendrillon than Cenerentola? If so, get out of my bar!"

"I'm definitely buffa! - How many musicologists does it take to change a light bulb? Only one, but they have to ascertain that the composer would have wanted the light bulb to be changed first!"


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Libby Retto ?!!
Ya . ( She enters from the kitchen)
We have an order for pizza . 
Yes , says Cinders hoping for peace , pizza for everybody .
Then you want the Leaning Tower of Pizza ? Ok . Fire the furnace !


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Don Fatale said:


> I ....apparently I need to write more ....


hmm ..............


----------

